# Installing outdoor blinds on vinyl siding.



## BMHartin (May 17, 2015)

I want to add a sun shade or some blinds to my back porch so I can use it and not get blinded by the sun. The porch isn't enclosed. We have vinyl siding, and I'm a newbie to this sort of thing, so do I need to get some special mounting or is there another way? 

This is a photo of my overhang where I want to hang the blinds if it helps. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bamboo roll up shades are easily installed and inexpensive.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Bamboo roll up shades are easily installed and inexpensive.



Agreed. The fake plastic ones might be a better choice in this application. I strongly suggest discarding the hooks provided with them and upgrading to a heavier one from the hardware store.

Then depending on how the area is framed you might need to add a mounting board because you must hit the underlying wood and the mounting points of the shades are fixed. This will be true of any style.

There is an pricey option for a clutch driven, commercial, roll up shade. They are not really designed for outside use and would need to be taken down and stored inside during the winter. They are sold in opaque and one way view styles. Chances are your local Starbucks has them as I installed a lot of them in the local stores.


----------

